# Baguio - First Impressions



## OffThePeak (May 1, 2014)

BAGUIO - First Impressions

Have we been unlucky?

We came for our first visit to Baguio, and have been here for just a day and a half. Myabe it is too early to start recording impressions, but I shall do so anyway - With the help the someone might point us in the right direction(s) so we can better enjoy the rest of our trip.

First, the good part. The people we have met are friendly and helpful. We have found that elsewhere in the Philippines, and so expected it. If anything the people here are more friendly than in Manila, and are willing to go out of their way to help strangers. They also seem reasonably happy, which is always a plus point for this wonderful country, which is rated 5th happiest in the world, though being far from the wealthiest.

Baguio is not a sophisticated place - and who should expect that? But we were disappointed that our two strongest impressions were that it is full of young people who want to spend their time walking back and forth from the huge SM Mall, and that it rains a great deal. The rain leaves the place darker and muddier than we expected.

We are hungry for a big of culture, even local culture, and maybe even a good museum or two.

Suggestions are very welcome


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

OffThePeak said:


> BAGUIO - First Impressions
> 
> Have we been unlucky?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome,

You are seeing so many kids and young adults now because it is summer vacation from school until around June 5th or so.

Yep, lots of rain up there but a whole lot cooler too.
I assume you have been to Strawberry Fields and Burnham Park already. Another place to see for fun is the Chinese Bell Church. Perched on the side of a hill, it's a fun place to see and for photos. Not sure of other places to see there but would suggest asking a local. Perhaps a vendor at a store/stall in town.



Good Luck..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baguio, dark and dreary*



OffThePeak said:


> BAGUIO - First Impressions
> 
> Have we been unlucky?
> 
> ...


I spent a weekend there in 1985 and it was dark and dreary, chilly at nights and felt a little creepy walking around the city streets (dark out), was real happy to return back to Subic. The difference was the evergreen tree's and lighting a fire in our cabin at Camp John Hay. 

vegetables are grown there and from what I hear real cheap.


----------



## OffThePeak (May 1, 2014)

After a second day, and a trip to Camp Hay and a walk along Outlook Road above the Country Club, we are seeing a more stylish side of Baguio. This was a marked contrast with our trip to La Trinadad yesterday - when we thought we had wandered onto a big movie set and were seeing a Ashlands set for that grim area seen in The Great Gatsby film.

There must be places where locals can live happily in the Baguio area without a car - but we have not found that yet. Cabs are cheap enough, but there are times when they are hard to find. We don't mind taking Jeepnies at times. We have been in three of them in two days. But they are not ideal transport for tall, long-legged foreigners with bad knees. Still, I find it best to try to act like a local when trying to get to know a new place.

Walking up and down all the hills and walkways remains a bit of a challenge. I think the locals must be part mountain goat. Maybe we will find a nice flat walkable part of Baguio if we keep looking


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

OffThePeak said:


> After a second day, and a trip to Camp Hay and a walk along Outlook Road above the Country Club, we are seeing a more stylish side of Baguio. This was a marked contrast with our trip to La Trinadad yesterday - when we thought we had wandered onto a big movie set and were seeing a Ashlands set for that grim area seen in The Great Gatsby film.
> 
> There must be places where locals can live happily in the Baguio area without a car - but we have not found that yet. Cabs are cheap enough, but there are times when they are hard to find. We don't mind taking Jeepnies at times. We have been in three of them in two days. But they are not ideal transport for tall, long-legged foreigners with bad knees. Still, I find it best to try to act like a local when trying to get to know a new place.
> 
> Walking up and down all the hills and walkways remains a bit of a challenge. I think the locals must be part mountain goat. Maybe we will find a nice flat walkable part of Baguio if we keep looking


That walking up and down everywhere you go is what keeps us here in the low-lands. I'd love to live up there, even in a local standards house. But those hills everywhere are worse than San Francisco. I think living there and given the abundance of rain all the time, I'd just buy a small car and drive most places. For shorter distances I'd bring my motor-trike from here to run around on in good weather..


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Take a look at this site Go Baguio! Your Complete Guide to Baguio City, Philippines. It has some good information. There are tons of other sites there as well. With the exception of the beaches/water sports, there is more to do there than many other places in the Philippines. Have fun on your trip.

i will be there in 3 to 4 months permanently. Can't wait!!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I spent a weekend there in 1985 and it was dark and dreary, chilly at nights and felt a little creepy walking around the city streets (dark out), was real happy to return back to Subic. The difference was the evergreen tree's and lighting a fire in our cabin at Camp John Hay.
> 
> vegetables are grown there and from what I hear real cheap.


We were there in Oct of 85, we might've been cabin neighbors at John Hay! lol

We went horseback riding in the mountains, no idea if that's still available to do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baguio*



cvgtpc1 said:


> We were there in Oct of 85, we might've been cabin neighbors at John Hay! lol
> 
> We went horseback riding in the mountains, no idea if that's still available to do.


We ate at Shakeys and went to a fair with a train, Ferris wheel rides and we also tried the paddle boats (bicycle type), also went for a small tour in one of the underground caves, I also remember the long bus ride and as we approached Baguio the sometimes narrow mountainous roads. We looked at some of the shops and some of the soldiers were wearing dress uniforms and standing or leaning on the corners, they weren't drunk but ? It seemed odd if not strange.


----------



## OffThePeak (May 1, 2014)

I know the locals like cars, and think they need them - provided they can afford one. Actually, since i have lived for decades in major walkable cities like: Hong Kong, London, Chicago, and New York City, I do not share that attitude. I think cars and suburbs isolate people, and in their own quiet way, destroy the quality of life. I prefer a walkable city or walkable small town or village with a train linking it to the big city. Oil is running out, and I think we will all need to live that way, if we want a decent quality of life. Ayala is on the right track IMO building 17 walkable CBD's all around the Philippines. But transport links between the CBD's need improvement. I am confident that will come, given time.

Yesterday we "mapped out" a walkable part of Baguio near one end of Burnham Park. It basically stretches from Upper Sessions Drive to near our hotel (Golden Pines). This area could be developed more than it is, and if Baguio wants to have a large proper CBD then I think there is an excellent chnace it will be here. Unless a company like Ayalaland stakes a large area nearby and builds a new CBD from scratch. (This seems unlikely, since AL has so far stayed in the South.)

We spoke to one of the knowledgeable Filipinos we met (a lawyer with real estate experience), and he did not share our vision. He thought any real estate investments in Baguio would be boring, and the city would stay a "vacation capital" with very seasonal activity and slow economic growth. But he likes bringing his family here on vacation.


----------



## OffThePeak (May 1, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> We ate at Shakeys and went to a fair with a train, Ferris wheel rides and we also tried the paddle boats (bicycle type), also went for a small tour in one of the underground caves, I also remember the long bus ride and as we approached Baguio the sometimes narrow mountainous roads. We looked at some of the shops and some of the soldiers were wearing dress uniforms and standing or leaning on the corners, they weren't drunk but ? It seemed odd if not strange.


These are great activities for families with young children. My partner is a Hong Kong woman, and we do not have children, so we seek less family oriented activities. We also have a strong interest in matters Green - sustainable living, organic food, renewable energy - and these things are developing in the Philippines though slower maybe than they might.

The Philippines now has a very aggressive target to move to 100% sustainable energy in 10 years time, and you can learn more about that in this Video:
*
Mark Dansie: Renewable Energy in the Philippines *

(EF does not allow me to post the YouTube link yet, but you c an do a search on YouTube)


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

My girlfriend and I arrived in Baguio today but other family arrived yesterday when it was raining and cold. Most in our party have been here before and being Filipino, they are accustomed to the people/mode of trans. I'm a bit surprised how many vehicles there are (but as it was pointed out, it is summer and people are vacationing). 

One thing to be on the look out for is that Saturday & Sunday is the Tnf ultramarathon in Baguio and the surrounding mountains. I suspect this could impact traffic at times?


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I retire in June and I have a TH in Baguio. I have a house in the family compound in Tarlac. Guess where I will spend the most of my time?? I will live in a guarded subdivision mostly vacation house so I "own" it most of the time. So I walk and know a lot of the permanent residents and we all seem to like the solitude. During certain seasons the place fills up but then they leave. Never need a A/C, a little damp, quiet, easy to get to SM and the market and Mines View. To me it cannot get any better considering my personality and needs. There is even an English speaking Baptist church that sings all those old hymns from my youth. I have learned to avoid downtown in those seasons. Clean cold air, plenty of walking, hot springs , 1 hour from beaches, great SM and my TH is Americanized with my stuff and everybody knows me. I picked Baguio as the place to spend the fruits of my civil service career labor. When I need, my family members appear on the bus. This is my experience from 7 years of 3-4 times a year 1 month vacations. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> We looked at some of the shops and some of the soldiers were wearing dress uniforms and standing or leaning on the corners, they weren't drunk but ? It seemed odd if not strange.


joining the Comrades is a favorite past time for unemployed mountain folks, and occasionally a few hit and runs do happen, but targeted only at the soldiers / cops

further up in Sagada some towns have night curfew ... no kidding, thanks to NPA ...

don't let it bother you

if you want to explore further do read up on the mummy caves and the famous Rice Terraces ... 

I been up to Bontoc and further ... nice more chilly climate ... including passing the highest point in Philippines Highway system, 7440 feet .....


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> We ate at Shakeys and went to a fair with a train, Ferris wheel rides and we also tried the paddle boats (bicycle type), also went for a small tour in one of the underground caves, I also remember the long bus ride and as we approached Baguio the sometimes narrow mountainous roads. We looked at some of the shops and some of the soldiers were wearing dress uniforms and standing or leaning on the corners, they weren't drunk but ? It seemed odd if not strange.


The soldiers that you saw may have been from the PMA (Philippine Military Academy). It is on the outskirts of the city.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We were there in Oct of 85, we might've been cabin neighbors at John Hay! lol
> 
> We went horseback riding in the mountains, no idea if that's still available to do.


Horseback riding is still around. It is one of the biggest business there.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the horses can get you a bit scary when they overtake your car ... when they are galloping home after work ...


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

OffThePeak said:


> After a second day, and a trip to Camp Hay and a walk along Outlook Road above the Country Club, we are seeing a more stylish side of Baguio. This was a marked contrast with our trip to La Trinadad yesterday - when we thought we had wandered onto a big movie set and were seeing a Ashlands set for that grim area seen in The Great Gatsby film.
> 
> There must be places where locals can live happily in the Baguio area without a car - but we have not found that yet. Cabs are cheap enough, but there are times when they are hard to find. We don't mind taking Jeepnies at times. We have been in three of them in two days. But they are not ideal transport for tall, long-legged foreigners with bad knees. Still, I find it best to try to act like a local when trying to get to know a new place.
> 
> Walking up and down all the hills and walkways remains a bit of a challenge. I think the locals must be part mountain goat. Maybe we will find a nice flat walkable part of Baguio if we keep looking


Have you tried Europa? My husband and I moved up here spur of the moment last week and on day 2 rented a place in Europa. It is a very nice community. There are ALWAYS taxis.. the guards call them for you and they come to your building to get you. We pay P10000/mo for a 32 sq meter studio, but they have 1 and 2 bedrooms for P15000.. those were not in our budget, though. I am told the rain is here to stay until end of summer. But I am partial to thunderstorms so I really don't mind one every evening.


----------

